# aww another doodle dump



## aww (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello! My name is Bunny!
I'm an aspiring character designer! I wish to one day create my own webcomic, but until then, I. MUST. DRAW. CUTE. THINGS
















Thanks for looking and coming to my crack of a thread!
My socials can be located here and via signature:
DeviantArt | Twitter | Toyhouse | Tumblr​


----------



## doodle (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello aww! I really like your cats~! Your style seems full of personality and the little guys are super cute.

I had a question, as someone working on their Photoshop skillz: how do you color your line art multiple colors? (There are parts of it I see where it goes red or blue?) Are you manually painting over it to achieve that effect, duplicating layers, or something else I'm entirely unaware of? I see it often where artist have different colors scattered into the line art and I'm just scratching my head over it. I'm hoping it's something simple I'm overlooking!

Otherwise, I hope to see more art from you! c:


----------



## aww (Feb 21, 2019)

doodle said:


> Hello aww! I really like your cats~! Your style seems full of personality and the little guys are super cute.
> 
> I had a question, as someone working on their Photoshop skillz: how do you color your line art multiple colors? (There are parts of it I see where it goes red or blue?) Are you manually painting over it to achieve that effect, duplicating layers, or something else I'm entirely unaware of? I see it often where artist have different colors scattered into the line art and I'm just scratching my head over it. I'm hoping it's something simple I'm overlooking!
> 
> Otherwise, I hope to see more art from you! c:



Yeah! It's pretty simple! Photoshop is different from Clip studio. But in Photoshop, let's just that you always keep your lineart seperate from your coloring. When you are on your lineart section, there's this little grid that next to paint brush, you look at layer and you'll see it. You click on the grid and with that, it will lock your lineart and allow you to change the colors without it inteferering with your actual coloring. 
I also look at this video to help with the picture:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GsCU4wHdmg


----------



## princepoke (Feb 21, 2019)

hey! welcome aboard tbt!
ur art's hella cute wow!!
u should plug ur social media so we can (well, i can hehe) follow u if ud like!!

im rlly lovin ur colors n ur cats btw WAAA rlly loving the personality in ur lineart too (sobbing face) ♡♡♡


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 22, 2019)

hi! welcome to the forums ^^
your drawing is adorable, I can't wait to see more from you!


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 22, 2019)

YOUR ART IS THE BOMB DOT COM I love your choice of choice of colours and the 3d effect! cant wait to see more :^)


----------



## aww (Feb 22, 2019)

lunatepic said:


> YOUR ART IS THE BOMB DOT COM I love your choice of choice of colours and the 3d effect! cant wait to see more :^)



Thank you! I will try my best to post here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



doodle said:


> Hello aww! I really like your cats~! Your style seems full of personality and the little guys are super cute.
> 
> I had a question, as someone working on their Photoshop skillz: how do you color your line art multiple colors? (There are parts of it I see where it goes red or blue?) Are you manually painting over it to achieve that effect, duplicating layers, or something else I'm entirely unaware of? I see it often where artist have different colors scattered into the line art and I'm just scratching my head over it. I'm hoping it's something simple I'm overlooking!
> 
> Otherwise, I hope to see more art from you! c:



I tried responding but I think it didn't post? 
When I use photoshop, I create a few layers. Specifically the line layer, there should be a grid next to the brush. You click on that to lock on it and you can mess with the lines there. Sometimes I create multiple layers, other times I just color then stop and add another color.

You can also watch this video since I suck at explaing! 






My thing just went weird!
My DA is kid-sensei


----------



## aww (Feb 23, 2019)

some adopts I did today(yesterday)


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 23, 2019)

Holy heck your art is beautiful m'dude!! I watched your da~


----------



## aww (Feb 23, 2019)

I have some leftover adopts that I don't mind giving away here.
The batch was goth/emo themed.


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 23, 2019)

What would you like for that first of the goth adopts? Its so cute!!


----------



## tae (Feb 23, 2019)

do you do commissions by chance? :O!


----------



## aww (Feb 23, 2019)

toastybreads said:


> What would you like for that first of the goth adopts? Its so cute!!



Whatever you think is fair! I don?t really mind

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastybreads said:


> What would you like for that first of the goth adopts? Its so cute!!



Whatever you think is fair! I don?t really mind

- - - Post Merge - - -



tae said:


> do you do commissions by chance? :O!



Yes I do! But I?m currently not atm since I?m doing random adopts!


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 24, 2019)

aww said:


> Whatever you think is fair! I don?t really mind



Would an art trade be to your liking? It's not money but I realized after posting my original comment that I don't have a paypal yet because basicly I'm Baby.


----------



## Peter (Feb 24, 2019)

im so happy u made this thread


----------



## aww (Feb 24, 2019)

toastybreads said:


> Would an art trade be to your liking? It's not money but I realized after posting my original comment that I don't have a paypal yet because basicly I'm Baby.



Friend told me TBT will be good!
I don?t need money at the moment orz


----------



## aww (Feb 25, 2019)

my laptop charger blew out so but I threw this 2 days ago
I'll draw something again later tody


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 26, 2019)

aww said:


> Friend told me TBT will be good!
> I don’t need money at the moment orz



Would 50 be good??  <3 Sorry for the late reply heejf


----------



## aww (Feb 26, 2019)

toastybreads said:


> Would 50 be good??  <3 Sorry for the late reply heejf



sure

adopts I did yesterday(gone now)


----------



## r a t (Feb 27, 2019)

i love your style!! the colours and everything are so cool, please continue to post your work!!


----------



## aww (Feb 27, 2019)

There was a tweet where people speculated ScorBunny final form and it was the rabbit from Summer Wars. I couldn't get that image out of my head and decided to draw them in that outfit! 
IF this is a spoiler I'M SORRY!


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 28, 2019)

Ooh, if you ever do like an adopt shop I'd totally have to keep checking in, I like your characters


----------



## aww (Feb 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Ooh, if you ever do like an adopt shop I'd totally have to keep checking in, I like your characters



I wouldn’t mind doing so! It’s good for practice!


----------



## aww (Mar 2, 2019)

oc design for a friend


----------



## aww (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Warrior (Mar 4, 2019)

I love your shading and colouring! it's really good, your work is very nice and polished. I don't mean to intrude though, and it's your own business what you want to charge, but if you are going to charge tbt and not rlc, your art is worth atleast 300-500 tbt. Don't sell yourself and your efforts short! 

Also I love how big you draw hands lol! It really looks good in dynamic poses ^__^


----------



## aww (Mar 4, 2019)

Warrior said:


> I love your shading and colouring! it's really good, your work is very nice and polished. I don't mean to intrude though, and it's your own business what you want to charge, but if you are going to charge tbt and not rlc, your art is worth atleast 300-500 tbt. Don't sell yourself and your efforts short!
> 
> Also I love how big you draw hands lol! It really looks good in dynamic poses ^__^



aww thank you~! I appreciate it! And you're right. I'll keep that in mind whenever I try to get tbt


----------



## aww (Mar 6, 2019)

some more adopts i did


----------



## aww (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## princepoke (Mar 17, 2019)

oh my god that 3rd adopt
have all the children from ur last adopt post already been sold? :-0cc


----------



## aww (Mar 18, 2019)

princepoke said:


> oh my god that 3rd adopt
> have all the children from ur last adopt post already been sold? :-0cc



hello! and sadly no! someone adopted that babu awhile go and made them into some cool yakaza boss!
but don't worry I always make bi-weekly adopts based on the polls! 
I did these recently but they're gone too:






I'll probably make some adopts here!


----------



## catsoup (Mar 20, 2019)

WOW your art is so good
you have such a vibrant style!! :0


----------



## aww (Mar 23, 2019)

commission I did today~!


----------



## aww (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## aww (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)

even more good stuff
keep up the good work!


----------



## Byebi (Apr 1, 2019)

presses face to screen and inhales your art

i love your style so much


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 2, 2019)

All this stuff looks so cool, you have a memorable art style!


----------



## aww (Apr 5, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -






catsoup said:


> WOW your art is so good
> you have such a vibrant style!! :0



THANK YOU!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byebi said:


> presses face to screen and inhales your art
> 
> i love your style so much



GASP lol 
thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> All this stuff looks so cool, you have a memorable art style!



aww shucks! thank you! I try my best!


----------



## aww (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Aaa, these are all so adorable, I love the stlye, how well the aesthetic of each piece in set it's just amazing, keep up the great work!


----------



## aww (Apr 8, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Aaa, these are all so adorable, I love the stlye, how well the aesthetic of each piece in set it's just amazing, keep up the great work!



aww man thank you!
I try my best and I really appreciate this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

comm for Darius-The-Fox


----------



## aww (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## aww (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

ahh, this is so cutee!


----------



## aww (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Apr 19, 2019)

i love ur art style!! its  so unique


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## aww (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## aww (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## GirlPolarBear (Apr 27, 2019)

where are ur commission prices omg


----------



## aww (Apr 28, 2019)

GirlPolarBear said:


> where are ur commission prices omg



OOO I tend to open them on my DA! I'm thinking of opening them on here soon ha ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I updated a old image color scheme!

Before:





Now:


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

oml your art is GORGEOUS!!! i love your colouring style, so vibrant


----------



## aww (Apr 29, 2019)

buny said:


> oml your art is GORGEOUS!!! i love your colouring style, so vibrant



THANK YOU!

SUMMER IS ALMOST HERE!


----------



## aww (May 1, 2019)




----------



## aww (May 2, 2019)

pls help me


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

Can I just say your art is just amazing <3


----------



## aww (May 4, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Can I just say your art is just amazing <3



thank you! I really appreciate this haha


----------



## aww (May 10, 2019)




----------



## aww (May 11, 2019)

adopt on DA


----------



## aww (May 21, 2019)

something quick today:









Spoiler


----------



## aww (May 22, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2019)

Whoa ngl these are actually super cool


----------



## aww (May 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Whoa ngl these are actually super cool



Thank you I appreciate this ha ha


Some dump for today!















I've also got art trades open on my day if anyone's interested! 
https://www.deviantart.com/kid-sensei/journal/Art-Trades-open-798598581

You don't have to be a watcher to trade with me.

I'm also going to give away designs here for collectibles or tbt but I'm not sure. Designs such as:


----------



## aww (May 28, 2019)




----------



## aww (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## cakiepop (Jun 9, 2019)

Omg I love your style AAAA!!!! This is amazing. Welcome to the forums you art angel.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 9, 2019)

I really love your art! I find them super unique and very colorful and just stand out which I love. The mob one really caught my attention. Really need look for some time and watch it.


----------



## aww (Jun 12, 2019)

cakiepop said:


> Omg I love your style AAAA!!!! This is amazing. Welcome to the forums you art angel.



thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noctis said:


> I really love your art! I find them super unique and very colorful and just stand out which I love. The mob one really caught my attention. Really need look for some time and watch it.



THANK YOU!~ You should def watch it! It's a really good show~! One of my fav animes and the animation is just amazing

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## aww (Jun 17, 2019)

a collection of things:






decided to make the pagedolls smaller:


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 17, 2019)

Wow, I love this style so much! Your art is amazing! I’m inspired!


----------



## aww (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## aww (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering if you have a toyhouse account. Your art style is so amazing and if you do, I would love to subscribe to you there c:


----------



## aww (Jun 30, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if you have a toyhouse account. Your art style is so amazing and if you do, I would love to subscribe to you there c:



ahh you're a sweetheart
my toyhouse is Twerp! I'll become more active once I figure out what ocs I want to post ha ha(I'm all over the place)!
I'm more active on DA tho! I'l subscribe back

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## aww (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## aww (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## aww (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## aww (Jul 17, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## seeds (Jul 19, 2019)

omg I luv ur art. are your commissions open ?


----------



## aww (Jul 21, 2019)

seeds said:


> omg I luv ur art. are your commissions open ?


hi hiiii!
They're currently closed haha
but I will open up gacha customs soon along with creating more adopts!


----------



## aww (Jul 26, 2019)

current adopts open on my DA


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2019)

oh my goodness the 2nd one on top is so cute


----------



## aww (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

milk_head.exe


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi aww! I looked at your page and your drawings are awesome! I left you a comment!


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 3, 2019)

The middle character is so cute, especially with the happy face!


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

your art never fails to leave me in aww(e). Goodness??? Its beAUtiful.


----------



## aww (Aug 31, 2019)

Spoiler: art dump


----------



## aww (Sep 8, 2019)

My tablet is messing up. I did this with my mouse until I'm able to get a new one.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2019)

I love your style ! (^Ｏ^)


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 9, 2019)

Aw I love your art! Do you have an instagram or twitter acc? I have DA but im barely active :'))) But yh this is so sweet!


----------



## aww (Sep 9, 2019)

hzl said:


> I love your style ! (^Ｏ^)



Thank you : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



madmacedonia said:


> Aw I love your art! Do you have an instagram or twitter acc? I have DA but im barely active :'))) But yh this is so sweet!



I currently have a DA which is:
https://www.deviantart.com/yakuza-kid
I do have a twitter but I hardly use it : (

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler


----------



## aww (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## aww (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## aww (Sep 14, 2019)

practice


----------



## aww (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## aww (Sep 16, 2019)

commission


----------



## aww (Sep 19, 2019)

open adopt(well last adopt in batch)
i can accept tbt for it
don't mind the amount


----------



## aww (Sep 23, 2019)

gift design for a watcher

- - - Post Merge - - -





gift design for a watcher


----------



## aww (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## aww (Oct 3, 2019)

it is the spoopy month


----------



## aww (Oct 12, 2019)

some new line work


----------



## aww (Oct 19, 2019)

practicing line work


----------



## aww (Oct 28, 2019)

cats for my watchers


----------



## aww (Oct 29, 2019)

it didnt post





- - - Post Merge - - -

it didnt post


----------



## aww (Nov 3, 2019)

git for a friend

- - - Post Merge - - -






git for a friend


----------



## aww (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## aww (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Snowesque (Dec 11, 2019)

So cool!! I love your style and choice of color. Marking this for later.


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 11, 2019)

That's really neat looking! I love Octavia's punkish look ♥


----------



## aww (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## aww (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## aww (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## aww (Dec 24, 2019)

I love me some rockstar characters


----------



## aww (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## aww (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## aww (Dec 28, 2019)

im going crazy


----------



## aww (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

These are all so cute omgggg♡♡♡


----------



## aww (Dec 31, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> These are all so cute omgggg♡♡♡



Thank you ;w;


----------



## aww (Dec 31, 2019)

comm for lonely-kaijuu


----------



## aww (Jan 3, 2020)

art trade and commision


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

your lines and colors are super nice, keep up the great work =w=


----------



## Seroja (Jan 3, 2020)

can I just say I'm in love with your style? I wanna marry them!!1 <33 absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FluffyWolfieQwQ (Jan 3, 2020)

I love your art style! You must?ve inspired many people with your art!


----------



## aww (Jan 6, 2020)

thank you guys so much for the compliments! i'm very shy so idk what to say most of the time without sounding generic!
but thank you ;;


----------



## aww (Jan 8, 2020)

he's in love


----------



## Seroja (Jan 8, 2020)

I LOVE OCTAVIA! I love this gang of characters so much omg <333


----------



## aww (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jan 11, 2020)

I should be asleep but I had three energy drinks


----------



## aww (Jan 13, 2020)

some weirdo


----------



## aww (Jan 18, 2020)

i forget to upload here


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

aww said:


> Spoiler: the cutest drawing EVER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is SO adorable!! <3


----------



## aww (Jan 18, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> That is SO adorable!! <3



thank you!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## aww (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## aww (Feb 1, 2020)

FINAL COMMISSION





I can now rest and die


----------



## aww (Feb 7, 2020)

open adopt on DA


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 8, 2020)

I will never get over how great your art is. One day I'll buy one of your adopts- after I get a job at least lmaoooo. Shame I gotta miss this newest one, they're perfect ;;


----------



## aww (Feb 10, 2020)

MORE KIDDOS


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

aww said:


> I should be asleep but I had three energy drinks



i love this! your art is awesome:3


----------



## aww (Feb 13, 2020)

GuMMI


----------



## aww (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## aww (Mar 1, 2020)

cenny!


----------



## Linyin (Mar 5, 2020)

your arts are just too good! ;-;
i had followed you on DA ! ;w;


----------



## aww (Mar 8, 2020)

Linyin said:


> your arts are just too good! ;-;
> i had followed you on DA ! ;w;



omg thank you!
I keep forgetting to respond back here! I'll probably be more active once animal crossing comes out jaja


----------



## MrBox (Mar 8, 2020)

oh my goodness, your art is awesome 
followed you on twitter!!


----------



## aww (Mar 9, 2020)

MrBox said:


> oh my goodness, your art is awesome
> followed you on twitter!!



thank you! I followed back!


----------



## aww (Mar 12, 2020)

I'M ON A ROLL


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 12, 2020)

much 𝖊 𝖉 𝖌 𝖊 such st y l e


----------



## aww (Mar 16, 2020)

chocobeann said:


> much �� �� �� �� such st y l e



lol thank you!!


----------



## aww (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## lapaa (Mar 19, 2020)

Awesome work!! I love the sharp and chunky shapes you utilize! Really cool stuff!!


----------



## aww (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Mieiki (Apr 12, 2020)

aww said:


>



Wow. Absolutely LOVE the colors and linework on this one (o´∀`o)


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

Neat. Reminds me of some of Kaneoya Sachiko's stuff (just without the s*xual guys LOL)


----------



## aww (Apr 12, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Neat. Reminds me of some of Kaneoya Sachiko's stuff (just without the s*xual guys LOL)


LOL

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020


----------



## aww (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## aww (Apr 17, 2020)

I forgot to post these as well


----------



## aww (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## aww (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## aww (Apr 23, 2020)

i might open comm soon for pratice
or freebies aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 25, 2020)

i’m actually OBSESSED with your art, the colours are !!!!! delicious!!! please never stop


----------



## aww (Apr 25, 2020)

I made a new oc! Not sure if I should post here but I’ll take the risk.

Meet ms.love




I made a rough sketch of her earlier before going with the sheet:





In all honesty, I was sleep-deprived.


----------



## aww (May 1, 2020)




----------



## aww (May 11, 2020)

Otaku Town


----------



## aww (May 12, 2020)

Meet Pillow and Talk!


----------



## aww (May 19, 2020)

sailormoon redraw!


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

aww said:


> Otaku Town


AHHHHH I LOVE THIS WHAT


----------



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

IM DYINGGGG CHESTER LOOKS ADORBSSSS


----------



## analytic (May 20, 2020)

this is amazing!! PLEASE dm me if you ever open commissions, for tbt or igb or real money.


----------



## aww (May 23, 2020)

I LIVE!
Yesterday was World Goth day and I spent the WHOLE DAY trying to think of what to draw.
I decided to draw my oc, Lee. I don't draw her as much so this was a great opportunity.













I'll try drawing her brother as well. I'm just frustrated with his eyes atm.


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## zenni (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow... I love it. I love the retro effects and just how much pop and character your art has!
I'm gonna bookmark this page to come back to and admire your art every once in a while

Hehe followed you on twitter


----------



## aww (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jun 5, 2020)

CHATTERS! His teeth jack up because he keeps crashing into walls.


----------



## aww (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Jun 16, 2020)

i’m in luv ;; your style just feels so alive


----------



## lilis (Jun 16, 2020)

I love your style    and the vibrant colors you use


----------



## aww (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## aww (Jun 17, 2020)

garden boy


----------



## aww (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 27, 2020)

This is some nice art you've got here! Gives me a vaporwave vibe, and I enjoy me some nice vaporwave. Your use of color is my favourite. It makes me want to look at your art for longer, catches my eye, you know. Plus, you've got some cute characters going on here!
Looking forward to seeing more! <3


----------



## aww (Jun 27, 2020)

cucumberzest said:


> This is some nice art you've got here! Gives me a vaporwave vibe, and I enjoy me some nice vaporwave. Your use of color is my favourite. It makes me want to look at your art for longer, catches my eye, you know. Plus, you've got some cute characters going on here!
> Looking forward to seeing more! <3




Thank you so much!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 28, 2020)

aww said:


> Otaku Town


Glad I'm not the only one that thinks Chester looks just like Chiaotzu!!! lol


----------



## aww (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jun 30, 2020)

BLAZE!


----------



## aww (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m participating in Artfight!

I’m team sugar!
https://artfight.net/~animebarbies 



I look forward to attacking! A lot!


----------



## aww (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jul 2, 2020)

Updated!


----------



## aww (Jul 4, 2020)

*ART ATTACKS









*


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2020)

Your color is amazing! So much energy in every one c:


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 4, 2020)

OOOOOOH I LOVE YOUR ART!!


----------



## aww (Jul 4, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Your color is amazing! So much energy in every one c:



Thank you so much ;w;
I'm sorry if my responses are always short! I'm flattered!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> OOOOOOH I LOVE YOUR ART!!



THANK YOU!


----------



## aww (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 11, 2020)

srry sent this in error


----------



## aww (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh wow I love your style! It’s so sharp!


----------



## aww (Jul 18, 2020)

new character concepts again


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 19, 2020)

I AM IN. *LOVE*. WITH YOUR STYLE OMGOGMGOMG


----------



## aww (Jul 20, 2020)

doggies go boof


----------



## aww (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## aww (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been gone for a solid minute because Twitter and ACNH is life


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

brO you're art is so cute, and awesome, and just overall fantastic!


----------



## aww (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## aww (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## table (Aug 5, 2020)

Why r u so good at art :'O i love your stuff so muchhhhh


----------



## aww (Aug 5, 2020)

table said:


> Why r u so good at art :'O i love your stuff so muchhhhh



noooooooooooooooo haha
but thank you so much :')


----------



## aww (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm going to introduce my ocs in this format orz.
So first up is Ziilly!


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 11, 2020)

Your art looks crazy good. Do you take commissions in tbt or trades by any chance? (I only do traditional atm I’m waiting to get my friggn IPad)


----------



## aww (Aug 12, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> Your art looks crazy good. Do you take commissions in tbt or trades by any chance? (I only do traditional atm I’m waiting to get my friggn IPad)



Ahh you're so kind! I think I may open up tbt commissions soon? I can ping you when I do?
For art-trades, it depends on my free-time haha.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 12, 2020)

aww said:


> Ahh you're so kind! I think I may open up tbt commissions soon? I can ping you when I do?
> For art-trades, it depends on my free-time haha.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020


I would have to see the prices first since I don’t have a lot of TBT but I’d love to be pinged!!!


----------



## aww (Aug 16, 2020)

(a wip that I may never finish lol)


----------



## aww (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## aww (Aug 22, 2020)

Going to open commissions soon!


----------



## aww (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## aww (Aug 26, 2020)

opening flat color commissions! only 2 slots this time! Will open TBT slots shortly after!






	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020

one slot left


----------



## aww (Aug 27, 2020)

closed!


----------



## aww (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 29, 2020)

aww said:


>



is it too much to ask for a tv show in your style? <3 I love your animation


----------



## aww (Sep 3, 2020)

OC:





Comm:


----------



## aww (Sep 23, 2020)

My tablet was broken! I got a new one today! I will be drawing soon!

Here's a old pic I didn't upload yet:


----------



## aww (Oct 1, 2020)

Big dump coming your way! I got a new tablet so my style changed a bit! I couldn't install my old brush!
Celebrating blacktober! 








Panty!





New ocs!


----------



## aww (Oct 4, 2020)

Day 2 for blacktober!





Also here's an oc!


----------



## aww (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## zenni (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm so happy give us more big dumps
Both versions of the PPG 


aww said:


>



[/QUOTE]


aww said:


>


----------



## aww (Oct 7, 2020)

zenni said:


> I'm so happy give us more big dumps
> Both versions of the PPG


[/QUOTE]
Haha they're my childhood! The rowdy ruff boys beat the girls on Twitter ;A;. 
I also drew Brat for day 5!


----------



## aww (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## aww (Oct 10, 2020)

Danny! Also heads up! This is hashtag for blacktober on tumblr! I got asked from here why am I drawing white characters black and I just think directing to the hashtag would explain it!


----------



## aww (Oct 10, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020






	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020


----------



## aww (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## aww (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## aww (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## aww (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## maddong (Nov 1, 2020)

jkdfjls ur art is so cute wahh!!! i love the colors n energy!!!


----------



## aww (Nov 3, 2020)

maddong said:


> jkdfjls ur art is so cute wahh!!! i love the colors n energy!!!


omg thank you so much!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020


----------



## aww (Nov 5, 2020)

custom for minuko @ TH


----------



## aww (Nov 6, 2020)

Oo thank you guys so much for your support! I had this thread for awhile now and I’m just in awe! Looking back I see design I constantly changed and seeing how my art approved slightly(haha). Ahh thank you so much for liking little ol me ;u;


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 6, 2020)

I just found this thread and your style is amazing ~ love the cartoon network and anime influence ;w; do you do storyboarding/comics bc your style would work so well for that ahh owo


----------



## aww (Nov 9, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I just found this thread and your style is amazing ~ love the cartoon network and anime influence ;w; do you do storyboarding/comics bc your style would work so well for that ahh owo



omg I'm so sorry for my late response! I come and go on here haha! AHHH yes I love CN! I grew up watching most of my favs on there! And the transition from CN to adult swim is *chief kiss*! 
I do comics but they're more personal ;w;! I'm still a college student but I did internships with indie games/websites. My most recent internship was designing virtual clothes for online avatars haha.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2020

Also art dump:


----------



## aww (Nov 9, 2020)

Happy Miku Monday! Feel free to use it as a icon!


----------



## aww (Nov 20, 2020)

Spoiler: HA!



GOTTEM!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Art trade with wozwka!(I miss this son of a gun)






Baby face revised ref:





And a new oc that I need to make a proper ref for but here's Riot:






and yes I'm open for art-trades ;w;


----------



## aww (Nov 23, 2020)

Full ref of Riot! Finally!


----------



## Plume (Nov 25, 2020)

I love your art and Riot is just ; ; I love him


----------



## aww (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## aww (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm opening up icon commissions and I would love to make more samples for my commission sheet.

They're priced at $15!


There will be two slots! They'll be in this style ofc: (roughly head-to-shoulder ratio)














Simple designs only! If complex, it'll be an additional charge of $2!



If interested feel free to comment here or DM!


----------



## aww (Dec 3, 2020)

All slots claimed!


----------



## aww (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## aww (Dec 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020


----------



## aww (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## aww (Jan 8, 2021)

@memcchi
 Moo Miku is making me happy at times like this okay


----------



## aww (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## aww (Jan 17, 2021)

okay! the siblings are done!!


----------



## aww (Jan 17, 2021)

little doodle i forgot to post


----------



## aww (Jan 18, 2021)

Miku Monday!


----------



## aww (Jan 20, 2021)

my favorite ship dynamic


----------



## aww (Jan 25, 2021)

lil doodle today


----------



## aww (Jan 28, 2021)

Art trade with ChocoVania!


----------



## aww (Jan 30, 2021)

It's not miku monday yet! BUT!! I really really wanted to draw  @toorurii shake it Miku!


----------



## aww (Feb 2, 2021)

AHH, I FORGOT TO POST HERE!

But here is my doodle for Miku Monday! I decided to draw Sakura Miku:


----------



## aww (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## aww (Feb 5, 2021)

@BungoTheElf 
you're so kind! Thank you so much for supporting me! 

ALSO MY MELODY!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 6, 2021)

aww said:


> @BungoTheElf
> you're so kind! Thank you so much for supporting me!
> 
> ALSO MY MELODY!


Of course!! I love your art sm ;w; I'm subbed to the thread so i get notifs each time!!!

AND THOSE TWO ARE SO CUTE!!! Your designs are always so good omg


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 6, 2021)

yeah your art is really cool  thanks for sharing with us


----------



## aww (Feb 8, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> yeah your art is really cool  thanks for sharing with us


thank you ;w; I really appreciate it!


----------



## aww (Feb 10, 2021)

( ´-ω･)︻┻┳══━一 ♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## aww (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## nordskjev (Mar 3, 2021)

Wow, ur style is amazing!


----------



## aww (Mar 8, 2021)

I'M very much alive! I just forget to post here. But here's a big ol dump!

MIKU MONDAY:





my concept before finalizing:


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh my goodness your style is amazing if you don't mind me asking what program do you use?


----------



## Kumori (Mar 8, 2021)

REAL GOOD ART AND COLORS WOWOW


----------



## aww (Apr 27, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2021



sushicatlikesart said:


> Oh my goodness your style is amazing if you don't mind me asking what program do you use?


Hi! I'm sorry for my late reply! I use Clip studio :3


----------



## aww (May 2, 2021)




----------



## aww (Jun 9, 2021)

I have risen from the dead but I am well-alive. I rarely use this site, like ever. Which is bad ;w;
I'm more active on Twitter if anyone wants more speedy content.

Happy Pride:





And some video-game classics that are still in my heart:


----------



## aww (Oct 3, 2021)

It's been a while that I posted here. But I will now since animal crossing will update soon :3
But here are some things I made recently!


----------



## aww (Apr 26, 2022)

I LIVEEEE!! 





For a bit... 
It's been a while since I posted here! But I definitely should AHH! Along with my revival, here's a miniature art dump!


----------



## jadetine (Apr 26, 2022)

aww said:


> I LIVEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dannnnng you are KILLIN' IT 
Your work is so vibrant and expressive. I really love the motorcycle piece. SO GOOD! T_T


----------



## aww (May 12, 2022)




----------

